# Looky Here!! I Got Free Cigars!!



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*I got a box in the mail today from some place called Colorado!! There was a threatening note inside telling me to disassociate myself from the fine members of BABOTL (also mentioned something about rhyming with waddle). I see Lord of Wu's return addy on the box but the note mentions GA2HOG!?

Golly gee whillickers them folks from Colorado are a curious bunch! Now if someone could tell me what the 2 unbanded smokes are that would make my day...:ss*


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

And another one bites the dust... 

Good hit Mert and Ron. Gazhog is our newest member that we had a chance to meet at the herf last weekend... he jumped at the chance to get involved in the bombing... gotta love the spirit of the new guys... They are comin in strong these days with guns blazing. 

Let's see... looks like we MIGHT be half way now... maybe...:gn:gn


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Cant we all just get along?


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

:tuVery sweet little hit there!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> And another one bites the dust...
> 
> Good hit Mert and Ron. Gazhog is our newest member that we had a chance to meet at the herf last weekend... he jumped at the chance to get involved in the bombing... gotta love the spirit of the new guys... They are comin in strong these days with guns blazing.
> 
> Let's see... looks like we MIGHT be half way now... maybe...:gn:gn


I can't find no steenkin' gazhog when I do a member search.  I must be losing it.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I can't find no steenkin' gazhog when I do a member search.  I must be losing it.


You lost it a while ago George. You are still a good guy though:tu

Enjoy the newest smokes to your collection buddy.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought I felt the distant rumble of thunder from just west of me.

You OK, George?


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

They look like CFOs, George.


----------



## desame.one (May 10, 2008)

Nice hit. Let me know what you think of the Playboy after you light it up. I haven't heard much about those.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Are you gonna be able to make it through the rest of Saturday George? Looks to be a solid hit:bx I rec'vd 2 unbanded sticks in cello too from the CFRH's and don't know what they are. Enjoy the smokes George...:ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I thought I felt the distant rumble of thunder from just west of me.
> 
> You OK, George?


I'm fine Vin! The Post Office delivered it to my neighbor across the street! I gave them Lord of Wu's addy so they can get the cash to rebuild their place! He has plenty of friends who can chip in I'm sure! :ss


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rwhit37 said:


> They look like CFOs, George.


Ahh OK thanks Ricky! :tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Ahh OK thanks Ricky! :tu


Don't hold me to it but that would be my guess. If they are you need to dry box them for a day or so before you smoke em. They burn out really easy. I say below 65% humidity to really enjoy it and not have to keep relighting it every 30 seconds. Good smoke for the price point.

Nicely done boys! Am I right on the mystery sticks???


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Another great hit by the CFH!!!

I can't wait till I get my CFH decoder ring so I can represent them on the East coast.

Enjoy George.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

haha Awesome 

Enjoy George!

James


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice hit guys!

Enjoy them sticks sir.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry George, I got you into this, I guess I should help you smoke some of those dang FRH cigars!!!:r

Man!!! You got hit hard!!!

*I'm glad you know Kung Fu!!! But can it help you defend yourself against :mn???*


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a mighty fine job of bomb making there. Great hit! :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Sorry George, I got you into this, I guess I should help you smoke some of those dang FRH cigars!!!:r
> 
> Man!!! You got hit hard!!!
> 
> *I'm glad you know Kung Fu!!! But can it help you defend yourself against :mn???*


I know Tiger, Snake, Dragon, Leopard, Mantis, Crane, and some others that I can't remember. :r I watched Sifu do the Monkey form and decided that was for folks a lot younger than me! Come to think of it, they were all for folks a lot younger than me! 



ahc4353 said:


> Another great hit by the CFH!!!
> 
> I can't wait till I get my CFH decoder ring so I can represent them on the East coast.
> 
> Enjoy George.


Sure Al! You you you traitor you! :ss


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Al, you can and should represent anytime! You joined the right team!


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Glad you got the sticks, just got back from camping so I missed most of the fun...

It wasn't hard to return fire on such a fine BOTL, keep it up man!


----------



## GAZHOG (Jun 12, 2008)

Lurking in the shadows, to be occassionally seen, but not heard, as I was taught by my father. It was my honor to participate in the nastiness (thanks Mert for all of the help ~ you are truly the LordofWu). :tu

I have been checking out all of your efforts helping out new :mnand was very happy I was able to participate. You were my cherry bomb!:u

Happy 4th!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

GAZHOG said:


> Lurking in the shadows, to be occassionally seen, but not heard, as I was taught by my father. It was my honor to participate in the nastiness (thanks Mert for all of the help ~ you are truly the LordofWu). :tu
> 
> I have been checking out all of your efforts helping out new :mnand was very happy I was able to participate. You were my cherry bomb!:u
> 
> Happy 4th!


Ah Ha! You finally came out of hiding! Thanks for the smokes.


----------

